
Bray · What’s New in Tablets - fogus
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/04/06/Yet-More-iPad
======
protomyth
I'm really going to disagree with one point and say hierarchical folders are
the problem. Just look at how people deal with their desktop (hundreds of
docs). People get search. If someone found a way to make tagging documents
more intuitive then just search for content keywords, then there would be no
contest.

The problem comes with shell users, how does a non-filesystem terminal session
work? I'm can't get a clear visual right now.

